# Dinosaur Bones



## mark james (Apr 2, 2014)

Trying to do a better job with my photos.  Seems better, just need to put a solid article on the TOP due to the mirror on the bottom...

C&C welcome.


----------



## mikebpeters (Apr 2, 2014)

nice job on the pen and the pic - just need to find an angle that doesn't catch a refelction of the inside of your photo studio tent.  I'm sure there is a way but I couldn't figure it out which is why I personally gave up on the mirror even though it does produce stunning pictures


----------



## mark james (Apr 2, 2014)

mikebpeters said:


> nice job on the pen and the pic - just need to find an angle that doesn't catch a refelction of the inside of your photo studio tent.  I'm sure there is a way but I couldn't figure it out which is why I personally gave up on the mirror even though it does produce stunning pictures



Tried to put a solid sheet on top to cover the reflection.  Still not much better.  You may be right - no go on the mirror.

I tried full sheets of colored card stock with different colors and I liked it much better.

Fun to try to improve!


----------



## bobjackson (Apr 2, 2014)

Great pen. Stellar job.


----------



## Argo13 (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks great Mark!


----------



## mmayo (Apr 5, 2014)

I think a bit of white balance or editing after taking the shots might improve your final result. The pen and blank is stellar and the setup is interesting and effective.  Just a gentle suggestion.


----------

